# Rachael Ray "Just 6" treats.



## Ella & Sebby's Mommy (Mar 2, 2011)

Have any of you ever treated your babies to these? I found them in Publix last week and got them, because I'm always game for any treats that are natural and crap-free (for a lack of better words) - Oh, and I completely adore Rachael Ray. They're a tad on the large side, so I split them in half for my little ones, but they seem to really enjoy them. 

Ingredients: Rice flour, rice bran, lamb, oat fiber, extra virgin olive oil, and sea salt.

The salt worried me a little, but they really seem to like them and just by the look & feel of these treats I can tell they are very natural and healthy. 

Anyone else - Thoughts, comments, questions, concerns?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never fed Rachael Ray products. The main ingredient in the treats is grain, which is not part of a natural canine diet. Nutritionally, the treats really aren't healthy. They won't "hurt" your babies, unless they have a grain allergy (many dogs are allergic to grains, mostly wheat and corn though). I feel there are a lot of better alternatives out there, though. I would be happy to name off a few treats that may be better for your pups if you'd like.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds good for the fluffs. I havent tried it for the malts though. I dont think we have that one here though. 
Kat


----------

